# More Facebook Fraud--- Heads up to 'buyers'



## bobcycles (Nov 10, 2022)

I don't 'do' facebook, try to avoid the plague of most social media...   I've been getting
various texts etc from people in the collector community regarding a Facebook poster
going by Bob Cycles...   (similar to my ebay, cabe, email spelling etc only with a space between
bob & cycles) and they are out of San Diego Calif.  
They're harvesting pix from a variety of sources and even collectors I know and 
posting bikes for sale at low prices.  They are a member of one of the 'groups'
so apparently you need to be a member of some Face book group to access the
postings and so they don't show up in a simple Marketplace search.
...which is another thing I'll never understand about facebook...why groups?
why limit your exposure to a small handful of people when trying to buy and sell
on Facebook...  Facebook just blows.
Anyway.... Seller is out of San Diego ...  the post is a scam, and people, so  I've been told
have already gotten burned by the idiot.


----------



## phantom (Nov 10, 2022)

I have seen his posts and the pictures in the groups. I thought it was you and I can see how someone could get scammed. Thank you for exposing this. I will bring it to the attention of the group moderator.


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 10, 2022)

I shot a note and got one of his listings pulled down earlier in the week and reported his profile as a scam.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 10, 2022)

Is that his real photo or did he steal that too?  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 10, 2022)

Somebody posted he’s a scammer yesterday on Facebook. I thought the name was kind of Strange, so he’s probably been around to get a little bit of background on something he knows nothing about.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 11, 2022)

He's had 2 different profile pix.  Guess the dude is a "shape shifter"  😅😅😅😅


----------



## dasberger (Nov 11, 2022)

Too bad the guillotine fell out of favor...


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Nov 15, 2022)

I was so excited when I first saw his posts, FINALLY, some good deals here on the left coast.  Damn.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## tryder (Nov 15, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> He's had 2 different profile pix.  Guess the dude is a "shape shifter"  😅😅😅😅



Sue Facebook. Seriously.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 15, 2022)

I got a message from a friend last night asking about the dude. Friend was about to send him money.


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 19, 2022)

He's still going, listed an Apple Krate for $600 on the " Schwinn Bicycles " facebook page last night.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 20, 2022)

ALL Facebook products are used to steal not only your personal information but also its a place to scam people out of their hard earned money. I really don't feel sorry for anyone that gets screwed on any of Meta's platforms. Its a known haven for bad actors. I deleted all facebooks products 4 years ago and am now a free man.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 7, 2023)

bobcycles said:


> I don't 'do' facebook, try to avoid the plague of most social media...   I've been getting
> various texts etc from people in the collector community regarding a Facebook poster
> going by Bob Cycles...   (similar to my ebay, cabe, email spelling etc only with a space between
> bob & cycles) and they are out of San Diego Calif.
> ...




Facebook doesn't have the exclusive on scammers, and messageboards like this one are also considered "Social Media" by definition! LOL


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 7, 2023)

A friend sent me this thinking i might be interested-indeed i was-great price! I wasn't on facebook and passed onto another friend. But in fact with a little research and communication with the seller it became very apparent he was out to scam someone. In arrangement to 'meet' and pressure
seller to make it happen it was discovered that he has tried to scam two other collectors. Makes it look like he's out of facebook Washington but thru emails within 30 minutes said he's in southern-calif and to another in northern-calif!!! Claims he had many inquiries and would hold bike for 1/2 of the sale price by paypal. Total scammer-stay away.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 7, 2023)

Apparently I might be the only one using Facebook to get some killer deals.  

I only do local, so might that be the reason? I like to see a bike in person before I purchase, which I know limits me, but I've done great. 🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2023)

my nutty neighbor got scammed online and actually drove several hours to the guys house to get his money back. he's nuts so I don't talk to him but another neighbor told me about it. he also fired a shotgun at a guy snooping around his backyard garage late at night and got himself arrested and his shotgun confiscated.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 7, 2023)

Darthvader said:


> I deleted all facebooks products 4 years ago and am now a free man.




cancelling facebook does not mean they are not still using your information. I search the internet for my name from time to time to see if I was out there and one of those sites that have everyones name had a photo of me on my motorcycle I only posted on facebook. my brother who does no social media or even ebay is nowhere to be found.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 7, 2023)

the world is full of those types-best to lick your wounds and back off!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 7, 2023)

HARPO said:


> Apparently I might be the only one using Facebook to get some killer deals.
> 
> I only do local, so might that be the reason? I like to see a bike in person before I purchase, which I know limits me, but I've done great. 🙂




Yep, I have gotten quite a few good deals on the FB marketplace, and even sell on occasion. Fraud is everywhere, even on the Cabe! Do your due diligence to protect yourself, that is all you can do! There are also lots of bad buyers out there to!


----------

